# Error Code: 0x80004005



## Kazejimonji (Jun 6, 2007)

When I try to use Windows Update I get this error code. What does this mean and how can I fix it!?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

A 0x80004005 is a typical warning indicating you have no Internet connection (while you may have) because the update service is having problems establishing a perfect two-way communication with Microsoft servers.

There are reasons, but first some questions:

Is your XP genuine and validated?
Do you run a proxy?
Any malware/viruses that you've scanned for recently? (best to do so)
Do you have a good network connection or is it patchy or with problems from the ISP side?


----------



## Kazejimonji (Jun 6, 2007)

1. It's Genuine
2. What does that mean?
3. I've scanned everything already
4. I use Dial-Up

Anything else?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Kazejimonji said:


> 1. It's Genuine
> 2. What does that mean?
> 3. I've scanned everything already
> 4. I use Dial-Up
> ...


If you don't know, you won't be using a a proxy server. :wink:

Ah, dial-up maybe your answer. Any firewall that you are using? 

Check with your ISP to see if you network connection is OK.


----------



## xiaomingchimi (Jun 7, 2007)

OK! As I understand your post, you had a nongenuine installation of XP Pro, ordered the Genuine Windows Offer (aka WGA kit), and so far you have received the email with the link to the key Updater Utility and a new genuine Product Key. As of now, the physical CDROM with XP has not yet arrived in your mailbox.

When you try to use the key updater utility, you keep getting the 0x80004005 error.

That error is very typical of a situation where the Key Updater Utility is not enjoying full two-way communication with MS servers. The Utility has the task of examining about 6,000 files and verifying their integrity, and if it finds correctable situations, it does make corrections by downloading new files from the MS servers. Usually the error is caused by some kind of third party program on your computer, such as a personal firewall, antimalware, or antivirus program, that is intefering with the Utility. Or, your internet connection could be utilizing a proxy server. And finally, there may be some kind of issue with your ISP itself.

The error can be frustrating since it reports that there is no internet access, yet you can get email and surf web pages! What it really means is that the specific MS program that is throwing the error cannot get full internet access.

Here are some general suggestions (the range of programs out there is way too big to give specifics):

1. If you are using a personal firewall program, make a special rule that allows the executable file for the Utility to have full internet access.

2. Some antivirus programs have rudimentary firewalls built in, and many have settings to block malicious scripts. Your AV program may have to be set to allow the updater utility to work.

3. Some antimalware programs (SpySweeper, SpyBot, Ad Aware, Spyware Doctor, etc) have settings to block malicious scripts. Your antimalware program may have to be set to allow the updater utility to work.

4. Check your Internet settings to see if a proxy server is enabled. Start>Control Panel>Internet Options>Connections>LAN Settings, Proxy Server. If you have proxy server settings, do not make any changes until you understand why they are set and how to put the settings back the way they were. Disabling proxy settings may cripple internet access for your entire computer.

5. If you are sure that all of the above is right but you still cannot get the Updater to work, may I suggest taking your computer to a friend's house to try their internet connection, assuming it is with a provider different from yours? We have had at least one forum poster who could only get the Updater to work by doing it this way, as there was something his ISP was doing that prevented proper communication.

Please post back to let us know if you were successful


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Man...that was a random post!!

How can you tell he was using a non-genuine copy of Windows when he already stated he wasn't?

http://forums.microsoft.com/Genuine/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=576328&SiteID=25

:grin:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*xiaomingchimi:* That post was made by a business friend of mine on the Windows forums. The reply you've copied/pasted here was to a fella who was having problems running the key updater utility- (not like this) about 90% of it does not apply to Kazejimonji in question here, most has also already been answered, and NO he does not have a non-genuine Windows installation as he's already answered, so again the copy/paste is not right here. :4-thatsba

He's not having problems running the Key Update utility like the guy where you took that post from was having, so much of that is not applicable.

EDIT: Hehe Nick, I got there just after you. :grin:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hehehe


----------



## Kazejimonji (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, i'm not sure what to do. But here are the details:

1. I'm using "Norton Internet Security 2005"
2. I have "Ad-Aware SE"
3. I use Dial-Up
4. Sometimes I have the svchost.exe problem but I fix it.
5. I want to Update "Windows Defender" (getting the latest Definition Updates.) The whole reason why I made this post actually... and I can't get ANY updates from Windows Update.

I hope this narrows it down.

PLEASE give a comprehensive method on fixing the problem.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Try temporarily disabling the Norton firewall feature and then try again.

Unable to give you comprehensive instructions on that as I don't use Norton myself...but if memory serves me correct, there should be a firewall icon in your sys tray (bottom right hand corner of your screen) which you should be able to right click and then disable.


----------



## Kazejimonji (Jun 6, 2007)

tried that, It didn't work...


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

The error is typically to do with your internet connection like I mentioned before. So you need to have a good solid connection that doesn't break or jitter to run the Windows Update utility without problems.

I suggest you try restart your connection, make sure it's clear and not breaking and then try again. 

You can try *ping google.com* in Start>Run>type: *cmd* hit Enter, to see if your network connection is at fault. That'll help us learn more but the error is not clear cut to resolve.


----------



## NewBDave (Dec 16, 2008)

Are you using WSUS in a domain environment? Check your registry for any group policies denying access to Windows Update. I know a few viruses block access as well. Another thing to check is if you can access any secure website at all. ie a Banks website. If not, you may have a winsock issue.

Hope it helps.

NewbDave

A point of view can be a dangerous luxury when substituted for insight and understanding.-Marshall McLuhan


----------

